# Nov 25 Race in Portage Indiana at medora ave raceway



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house in Portage doors open at 11 am racing at noon,skinny tire tjets,fat tire tjets,Indy tjets and a iroc if we have time.We will run the usual format with a 1 minute heats qualifier race and 2 minute heats A&B mains for the fat and skinny and a regular race for the indys


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will try to make it


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn, gonna miss this one, baptism in Baltimore that Sunday. Have fun Kidzz:dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Zmoo I go. Gotta be there.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Too funny, I was going to post a race for Sat the 24th then I saw yours..... Oh well, I'll get a race in between somewhere. I don't want to plan a race if we are racing somewhere else on same weekend. Unless everyone is fine with that much racing!!!!!Lemme know your opinions.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

im good with both days zoom im there lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

That was a long retirement. Lol. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ski23 said:


> Too funny, I was going to post a race for Sat the 24th then I saw yours..... Oh well, I'll get a race in between somewhere. I don't want to plan a race if we are racing somewhere else on same weekend. Unless everyone is fine with that much racing!!!!!Lemme know your opinions.


How about Dec 2nd I think its open?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> im good with both days zoom im there lol.


Im selling everything is what i heard Pat, lol. Friday is my last race, lol. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya thats why we love to pick on Darrel. Al's dyno was open and tuned up Darrels cars, now he said he's faster than Al. That might mean the nerf master is back also. We know the gass man did not retire. See you guys at Ricks. Pat


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darrell's cars going faster simply means more drywall to patch...  :lol:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL....he never said what Friday


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

They might be faster untill the first turn. Lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> They might be faster untill the first turn. Lol


How true LOL!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll see Sunday

Verb


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Da Da Darrell has faster cars, did he get faster glass's to keep up with them, you cant drive what you cant see. Although he can see thru the gas fog at every race, looking forward to the videos of these races. Happy Thanksgiving to All Racers :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am tuning up some indy cars this a support race for our usual tjet classes,I will have some loaners and also loaner bodies and Rims and tires for the indys from our friend Dennis Rutherford.I am also tuning up the AFX corvette iroc cars.See you Sunday!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a lot if fun and wish I could make it, but have to work, maybe next time. I hope someone takes some video's


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track was cleaned and fresh rubber down compliments of the track cleaner(lifelike car).


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

just got up going to shower waiting on al to get here zoom we go.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

SHOWER?:wave:LOL


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

yes shower.:wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for some good racing and pizza


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ok guys heres todays race results A MAIN SKINNY TJETS, 1ST MIKE 70 LAPS/ 2ND AL 70 / 3RD RICK 73/ 4TH DARRELL 63/ 5TH PAT 62/ 6TH THREE WAY TIE JOHN, JEFF, JON WITH 61 LAPS. B MAIN SKINNY TJETS, 1ST JOHN 66 LAPS/ 2ND JAKE 62/ 3RD BRAIN 61/ 4TH ERIC 60/ 5TH SAM 58/ 6TH CORKY 56/ 7TH ANDY 55/ 8TH MAX 48. A MAIN FAT TIRE TJETS 1ST RICK 83 LAPS/ 2ND MIKE 82/ 3RD AL 81/ 4TH JEFF 80/ 5TH PAT 80/ 6TH JON 77/ 7TH JOHN 77/ 8TH JAKE 74. B MAIN FAT TIRE TJETS 1ST JAKE 76/ 2ND DARRELL 76/ 3RD ERIC 74/ 4TH SAM 70/ 5TH CORKY 68/ 6TH BRAIN 67/ 7TH ANDY 63/ 8TH MAX 51. INDY CARS 1ST AL 70/ 2ND MIKE 70/ 3RD JEFF 67/ 4TH RICK 66/ 5TH PAT 65/ 6TH CORKY 65/ 7TH SAM 64/ 8TH JAKE 63/ 9TH ERIC 63/ 10TH BRAIN 60/ 11TH MAX 58/ 12TH ANDY 57/ 13TH JON 57/ 14TH DARRELL 46. AFX IROC 1ST MIKE 81 LAPS/ 2ND PAT 79/ 3RD DARRELL 78/ 4TH RICK 78/ 5TH SAM 76/ 6TH AL 75/ 7TH MAX 54. TY RICK 4 THE RACES AND PIZZA.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great day of close racing,15 racers in all and 3 tjet classes plus a fax iroc race.


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Rick for a good afternoon of racing
And food!!! Jon& Andrew


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Rick for putting up with us slot car racers. I had a good time with all the classes. Even with no pratice I can't complain. All 15 racers did good today. Nobody got a beat down and where were a lot of fast cars. Good host and racing as usual. Pat


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

Good times guys!! Thanks to Rick for putting on an excellent event!!..Honda thanks for showering!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

EPE_79 said:


> Good times guys!! Thanks to Rick for putting on an excellent event!!..Honda thanks for showering!!


Lol Not sure it helped though!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks again, Rick. Man, are these things getting tough to win! I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Another day of great racing! Thanks Rick for the funfilled day and good food. 

Chris, I believe Jeff stole your Indy car! I won't tell anyone else..haha. Indy class was a blast


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Al gave me the ID numbers on the chassis before he let Jeff race it, I will know if it is Al (the Young) DeYoung custom dyno tech-ed Race car. LOL:dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Chris, Jeff gave it a good ride. I had to pry it from his hands as a bidding war was developing over it. It awaits, safely in my box. The car is so good, I had to dig back in to the Snot Rocket Special just to keep up with it...... Really.


----------

